#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  certificação para suporte técnico

## Zengoldabil

Alguém já ouvi fala desse curso : http://www.eadccna.com.br/pacote-premium/ 
Comecei a trabalha no suporte técnico de uma operadora de telefonia e internet e queria algumas certificações e aprender também, já que não quero fica pra trás.
Também queira saber por onde começo, tô meio perdido tanto em redes quanto em telefonia.

----------


## fabriciocpd

@*Zengoldabil* não conheço o conteúdo do material, porém se quer se aprofundar no ramo de telecomunicação você tem dois cenários, com dinheiro para investir na carreira ou com pouco dinheiro.

Com pouco dinheiro, recomendo começar o curso técnico em Telecomunicações, tira seu CREA para ser RT de qualquer provedor e paralelo ao curso, faz alguns cursos on-line recomendo os da Cloudcampus pois são bons, principalmente começar pelo de CCNA, pois antes de falar sobre CISCO ele aborda bem os conhecimentos de redes, aprendendo isso você vai configurar roteadores cisco, mikrotik, etc... pois no produto você precisa aprender só os comandos, porém sem o conhecimento de redes, você só vai saber receita de bolo.

Com dinheiro.
Começa uma faculdade de redes pois a graduação vai te dar o CREA também, porém o status na sociedade e maior, pois a beca ainda é sinônimo de melhor profissional.

Independente do curso ( técnico ou graduação) não deixe de fazer, pois esses cursos, EAD qualquer um pode pagar e pegar os certificados e colocar no curriculo, nessa área de provedor, para ganhar um dinheiro, ou você tem que ser dono ou tem que entrar em uma empresa séria, que pague o valor do profissional.

Boa sorte, e estude, para não ficar a vida toda na ralação.

----------

